

Weekend Project Opportunity: Online Persona Management Service - kongqiu
https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=d88e9d660336be91552fe8c1a51bacb2&tab=core&_cview=1

======
rabble
The problem with creating this and selling it is not the creation of the
technology, but being legally allowed to sell it and to providing the
documentation which meets obscure requirements.

------
equark
Wait, isn't the news here that the military is seeking a propaganda tool for
organized astroturfing?

------
jedsmith
I'm not sure how to read these, but it reads like this one is expired and
done, no?

~~~
catshirt
also unsure exactly what it suggests but seems like yes, it's expired.

in any case, some relevance is that hbgary was actually in the middle of, or
planning to create this software, while working with the fbi. wether or not
it's related to this, there are clear implications of the government using
this type of tactic as a tool.

